# Solved: Installing old hard drive as slave to transfer files



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everybody... Computer Newbie typing...

Pentium III desktop computer

I ran the disk cleanup tool as I do fairly often and deleted 16MB...Somehow Windows 98 was removed during this process which I have run on many previous occasions without problems.

Upon startup I now get a screen asking me to register windows98 and I get as far as the second page where I am asked for a registration number...As the computer is an old office computer I do not have the original disc and other borrowed ones are not accepted.

What could have happened?

Have tried to reboot with disk downloaded from bootdisk.com using all the cdrom drive options to no avail.

I now have a new computer but would really like to access all the files and documents and emails from the profiles on the old hard disk and transfer them. Will this be a simple/even possible process?

Any help appreciated... Feel free to merrily laugh at my failure to take a back up!!!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Take the hard drive out of the old Computer and put it in the new one as a "Slave" to the disk that is already in there. Boot up the new Computer at it will find and read/write to the new drive.


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you very much

So...as simple as installing a cd rom ...make sure the jumper is in the right place, turn on the computer again and Bob's your uncle?! I'm running windows ME on the new computer. 

Will give it a go tomorrow...any obvious "bewares" or "don'ts" that I should be aware of?...(will try not to drop the HDD between computers!)


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

One last thing...I can see my current hard drive is on the primary slave and a cdrw on the secondary master...Should I change things around?

many thanks


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

No if it ain't broke don't fix it,as long as you can find somewhere to plug in your old hard drive it is fine.


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello,

I am about to install my old hard drive as a slave on the "new" computer in order to transfer data.

It's a maxtor n256. On the hd it says "Master/single - on" and "Slave - off" and "cable select J48 installed"

Now I reckon that I can leave the jumper in position 2 as per: (or take jumper off?)

Maxtor

Install the hard drive in the middle part of the ide cable and watch in wonder as the computer finds the old disk as a slave.

Will it be drive D and my cd rom drive E?

Thanks for any help...pretty much a beginner here but have been assured that I should be able to handle this task


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Try the slave setting and it will probably be E:


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello (again)

Existing samsung hdd set as master. On installing maxtor n256 hdd from old computer I can see on set up that the computer cannot find or recognise the *master*. Whereupon I interrupted the set up.

I have tried to set jumpers as per maxtor

Anything obvious I could be missing...have checked cables.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the bios see the drive?

Per chance is there a software overlay on the Maxtor drive? Something like EZ-Bios?

Also, I've merged both of your threads regarding this same matter.


EDIT, I've merged all 3 of your threads. It's best to have the complete history in the same place so we don't have to ask similar questions.


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

Just installed the old hdd on its own. It was recognised but as message came up ( in Danish ) "system change disk invalid"

EZ Bios doesn't ring any bells.

Thanks

( and organisational comments noted  )


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an operating system on it?


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

The old hdd was Windows 98. The "new" one is Windows ME...
In the original question - something happened to the old hdd after running cleanup and I suspect the windows 98 was somehow uninstalled


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd try disconnecting the cdrom, and set the Maxtor drive as master on the secondary IDE. The drive that boots with ME on it, be sure it's set to master on the primary IDE.


----------



## Strongy (Mar 12, 2005)

AHA - wonderful. Just finished transferring all the data that was sorely missed. Mrs Strongy relieved to have her stuff back and thinks I'm a technical genius. We know the truth! If I'm ever in Acapulco the tequila's on me!

Thank you very much once again for your help and time.VERY much appreciated


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome 

Always guard your secrets


----------

